# Favorite Car(s) you own(ed)...



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

Am new here, and realize the subject has been "done" before, but find that ya can tell a lot about a person by the kind of automobile he/she owns or owned, so here's mine:
72 VW Westphalia Camper... Her name was Victoria Von Volkswagen and we used her for camping every public campground in Illinois, more than half in Wisconsin, and many, many in indiana.  Rebuilt the engine myself though I had no previous experience. A great vehicle!





And my other two favorites are the ones I own, and (can afford) today... 
96 Cadillac SLS with 67,000 miles





98 Town Car with 112,000 miles







At our age, and the miles on these latter 2 cars, don't expect to ever buy another car.  We're down to traveling less than 8,000 miles/year. 

Went to Archer's Album... nice cars.  thanks for sharing!

Your favorite?


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Snazzy autos for sure and I'm thinking many wonderful and cherished memories were made in your camper.

I bought a brand new Toyota Camry in 2001, LOVE IT, and knew it would be my last car.  Everything you hear about them is true, and because I'm not much for car travel I have only 81,000 miles on it after 12 years.  (Have to admit tho, if there is an out of town trip I pick up the gas & meals and let someone else drive.)  But the good part is it still looks almost new, holding up so well.

My dear aunt drove hers for 26 years, and her g'daughter is still driving it 10 years later.  Runs like a charm w/little maintenance, even now.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

Favorite of mine was a silver, 1985 Pontiac Fiero GT ... really cute little sports car that had it all for me. .. the only car I ever remember buying off of the showroom floor at a dealership.   Had some good years with that car.


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 8, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> Favorite of mine was a silver, 1985 Pontiac Fiero GT ... really cute little sports car that had it all for me. .. the only car I ever remember buying off of the showroom floor at a dealership.   Had some good years with that car.


Hits a warm spot in my heart.  My Best friend from my w*rking days  is the world's best authority on Fiero's.  Here's Paul's blog site... 
http://www.paulvargyas.com/index.htm
Go to page 2 and try the N.I.F.E site... Everything you EVER wanted to know about that great little car.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 8, 2013)

My favorite was a '57 Thunderbird that I owned in my younger years. Our current autos are a 2002 Ford Explorer we bought new in August 2001 and a 2003 Ford F150 I bought used about 7 or 8 years ago.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

Tom Young said:


> Hits a warm spot in my heart.  My Best friend from my w*rking days  is the world's best authority on Fiero's.  Here's Paul's blog site...
> http://www.paulvargyas.com/index.htm
> Go to page 2 and try the N.I.F.E site... Everything you EVER wanted to know about that great little car.



Pretty cool stuff there ...  "Mr. Fiero"  ..:coolthumb:..   I seemed to always love Pontiacs back in the day, but that Fiero was the best to me.  (Would use their motto ..."Pontiac builds Excitement!" often  ..hehe .. My dream of being a female race car driver died somewhere along the way .. 
(Had a Firebird after the Fiero, then a 2002 SE Trans Am, which my son-in-law is still hanging unto..)


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*I used to own a beautiful Audi A4 and loved it but realised after a few years that it would be costing too much for repairs so traded it in on a Subaru Imprezza Hatch AWD and absolutely love it , and i am the same as Katy i bought it in 2001 and have only got 80,000 on the clock, when i lost my husband i used to get in the car and travel for miles and sing as i drove , i found it good therapy and now my daughter laughs as i am lucky to travel 90kms a week.*_


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't drive much at all anymore either Jillaroo  ... It's a real chore.  
I just want a chauffeur now!


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2013)

Guess it would be my first car, a 37 Buick. Next a Ford Maverick Grabber I bought of the showroom floor. Have owned several Buicks over the years being partial to the Riveara. My present, and probably last, is a 2006 Kia Borrego with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Sep 9, 2013)

Here's a couple you can put in my carport anytime. I wish.....


----------



## TICA (Sep 9, 2013)

Don't have any pictures, but I once had a VW Camper exactly like the one in the OP thread.  It was gold and brown plaid material on the cushions inside!  Lots of fun in that thing.  Had a Triumph at one point that was lots of fun to drive and the most practical was a half ton truck.

Next vehicle will likely be another truck.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 9, 2013)

I had one of those Westphalia campers, and loved mine, too. Her name was Hildegarde ( named after my mother ), and it was great fun for traveling and camping with. Wish I still had it ! 
When I first was married, my husband loved DeSotos, and we had several of those over the years. They were a big boat to drive, but in general they ran good. 

I think my favorite vehicle would have to be my 91 Mazda B2200. I loved that little pickup, and put almost 300,000 miles on it with no major problems. It always got over 30 mpg, and was dependable in all kinds of weather. In winter, I put on four studded snow tires, and 2-3 bags of alfalfa pellets in the back over the rear axles, and I could go pretty near anywhere the fwd vehicles went.


----------



## Michael. (Sep 9, 2013)

Our current car is an Audi Q5.

Before that we had an Audi Q4

My favourite was the Jaguar Sovereign (4Litre) but after 5 years I Had to give it up as maintenance and fuel charges were very costly. It was a real executive vehicle

.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

There's nothing like your 1st love, a 2nd hand, beat up '62 Beetle. Then a string of forgettable Corollas that I traded  every 2 years or so.  A Mazda 626 hatch was hard to say goodbye to, comfiest thing I ever drove, kept that about 16years but it was gutless on hills. Still it was mostly city driving in those days so it only mattered on holidays.  Now I'm driving a beat up old 99 Opel/Vauxhall/Vectra.  It's an embarrassment to be seen in, but it runs like a Rolls on almost zero maintenance and minimum fuel, and doesn't blink when the foot goes down so I can live without the bling. I'm also confident that no one will steal it.
 Cars are a boy thing, they're just transport with a hopefully comfy seat to me.

I like looking at the shiny slinky things, like E-types and Transams and other exy toys but no desire to own any.  I like tigers too, just don't want to have feed one.


----------



## seabreezy (Apr 24, 2018)

Back in the early 80's I bought my younger brother's 74 Nova. I LOVED that car. Several times at the gas station while gassing up, someone would ask if it was for sale. Kept it as long as I could until my then husband decided it was time to sell it, and the people he sold it to ended up totaling it in a terrible crash a few months later. I never did get over that. 
Now, my favorite car is the one I have now. Last year the lease was up on the car we had, so we decided instead to just purchase a new one. So I decided on a 2017 Kia Niro, a hybrid car. It is so much fun to drive. I had seen the tv commercial and I got the same color that was in the commercial, like a sea blue color. I actually won it, lol....my husband (2nd) had 3 m&M's in his had and told me that if I guessed the right colors then he would buy me the Kia. I had no clue what colors there were, but I guessed exactly right! LOL. needless to say we were both completely shocked, lol.  So, being a man of his word, we went car shopping. I am home  most days so it's barely got 4000 miles on it, we've had it since last July. When we bought it, it only had 2 miles on it and the white protective cover was still on it. I didn't get all of the perks I wanted but I got enough and I truly love the car. And it gets just over 50 miles a gallon, just like is advertised.


----------

